
RIBs: Uber's Cross Platform Mobile Architecture Framework - theCricketer
https://github.com/uber/RIBs
======
smt88
The Uber app is consistently one of the buggiest, slowest, worst apps I use
regularly on my phone. I'm going to stay far away from anything their mobile-
app team releases.

